# WTB:  The seemingly unattainable Western Flyer Super Horn Tank



## MBP (Dec 6, 2012)

Still on the lookout for a Mens 1950s Western Flyer "Super" horn tank - the one that houses the battery supply for all of the components (headlight, taillights, and horn).   

Thanks in advance.

MBP


----------



## jd56 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just too many to choose from to determine what you need exactly.
Please supply a picture of the bike and the needed tank if possible. Is it a ballooner or a middleweight.
Super....means what exactly?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MBP (Dec 6, 2012)

Just added the pictures.   Thanks.

Roadmaster set me up with the correct chainguard and rear rack w/braces.  I've given up on finding the headlight.


----------

